# Jabba - Unofficial WIVI Tuba demo



## timjim (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Inspired by Rob's SM Trombone Jabba demo, here's a version of Jabba I did recently using the Wallander WIVI instruments...solo by the Contrabass Tuba...

http://www.mediafire.com/file/y3lmgjmne ... a-WIVI.mp3

I'm not trying to start a competition! I'd just happened to have done this in the last week, and thought I'd share too


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 5, 2010)

terrific job! what libraries did you use?


----------



## Hal (Apr 5, 2010)

great sound !
and where does the woodwinds come from ?
only the string sustains that i dont like..synthy
is that Ruby ?


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 5, 2010)

Inspired by Rob or John Williams? 

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Hal (Apr 5, 2010)

germancomponist @ Mon Apr 05 said:


> Inspired by Rob or John Williams?
> 
> Sounds interesting.



i didnt want to say that


----------



## dfhagai (Apr 5, 2010)

Beautifull composition and sound.
The tuba sound very good to me


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow very nice composition Tim! Tuba sounds great. I think Lass would serve you really well btw especially in this context.


----------



## Olias (Apr 5, 2010)

Are the other brass and woodwinds also from WIVI?

Any chance we could get you and Rob together to put your version through his reverb? I don't like the ambience on this version, though the performance seems fantastic!

(And guys.... it's a John Williams piece. Tim gets props, but not for the writing! )


----------



## dfhagai (Apr 5, 2010)

ruby strings? what are these?


----------



## robteehan (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, if only I could sound that good. This tuba sound is absolutely spot on, and I should know. I felt the sixteenth note figures to be a bit stiff rhythmically, and that for me was the only real 'non-human' giveaway, but we're getting into serious musical nitpicking here. 
Very impressed with this.


----------



## Olias (Apr 7, 2010)

Could you post a dry version of tuba only?

Thanks!


----------



## Angel (Apr 8, 2010)

Woohoo... sounds wonderful... I demand a Wivi-Group-Buy!


----------



## Hal (Apr 8, 2010)

still sound good
but in my opinion reverb plays a huge role on the authotencity of this modeled instruments not like samples


----------

